
The EU might ban facial recognition in public for five years - johanam
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/615068/facial-recognition-european-union-temporary-ban-privacy-ethics-regulation/
======
merricksb
Big discussion yesterday (574 points, 201 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22072466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22072466)

